# (NTs Only please) What is your attachment style?



## Credulous (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi NTs,
Took a relationships course this winter and I'm doing an experiment to see if MBTI type relates to attachment style for a final project. 

The quiz is at this URL:
Attachment Style

it's pretty quick, much quicker than the MBTI test. 

I got the idea from a thread in the INFP forum, went through and counted: 12 secure, 3 dismissive, 7 preoccupied, and 2 fearful (so far), so the results would suggest that most NFs in this forum are secure, with the rest being mostly preoccupied (anxious, clingy). Makes sense considering the stereotype of the type. 

I got like 6 anxious, 3.8 dismissive, which makes me preoccupied. What are you? Thanks NTs!


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

1.36 anxiety, 2.67 avoidance. Sounds about right for me.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Dismissive. Surprise Surprise. Avoidance score is 5.90. " Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships."

Sounds about right- except the hostile part.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

> According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *5.09*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *3.67*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).
> 
> Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied* quadrant.


Unfortunately some of the questions had to go directly into the middle as I have not been in a romantic relationship, so I had to infer from my normal non-romantic relationships and how I think I would act. It doesn't seem far off, although, I figured my avoidance would have been higher.


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

You fall into the *dismissing* quadrant.
Attachment-related anxiety score is *3.67
*Attachment-related avoidance score is *5.00*


----------



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry i meant to choose dismissive


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I too am dismissive. I don't need to take the test to figure that much out. Ive looked into it. I think it comes from being neglected as a child.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *3.70*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *4.20*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *dismissing* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships.

________________

I think the result is not typical; my current partner is the ..exception, so to speak, and I'm very comfortable with him. I'm usually *far* more dismissive than this. See, I almost get classified into secure.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I scored in the dismissive quadrant. (surprise surprise) with low anxiety, and high avoidance. 2.92 in anxiety, and 4.88 in avoidance. Go figure. those damn feelings...

This was really interesting, and I find the results none at all surprising.


----------



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

I scored attachment-related anxiety *3.89* and attachment-related avoidance *6.36* and fall into the *dismissing* quadrant. My answers to the questions were primarily speculative as I've never been in a romantic relationship.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

you fall into the *preoccupied quadrant.* 

attachment-related *anxiety score is 6.12*

attachment-related *avoidance score is 3.83*


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Anxiety score is 3.50
Avoidance score is 3.67
You fall into the secure quadrant










Makes me sound healthier than I think I am xD


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

I've never been in a relationship before but my results are:

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related *anxiety score is 4.92*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related *avoidance score is 4.62*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

That puts me in the *fearful* quadrant.

Some descriptions:



> SECURE:
> We’ve met those securely attached people a few paragraphs back. These people feel genuinely positive about themselves and their partners. The like to be emotionally close and also feel comfortable being independent. Fortunate souls. Come out. Come out. Wherever you are.
> 
> ANXIOUS-PREOCCUPIED:
> ...


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

My result is:

_According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *3.45*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *4.78*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

_I belong to the Dismissing quadrant. Somewhat true.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought I would fall into a Secure quadrant because I have a long term relationship, lol.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related *anxiety score is 2.17*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related *avoidance score is 4.07*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Preoccupied. Though I look to be in the minority.

I think enneagram type might show stronger correlations.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Anxiety: 1.88
Avoidance: 4.08

Another one for Dismissive.
We are awesome lovers.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *secure quadrant*. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that secure people tend to have relatively enduring and satisfying relationships. They are comfortable expressing their emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders.


----------



## Synestheme (Jul 20, 2010)

_According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *2.00*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *1.60*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). _


----------



## maIstNermiTnJd (Jan 17, 2012)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *3.00*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *3.69*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

I've never been with anyone who I have considered smart or had the ability to control their emotions.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I broke the meter on *chilled out*.
Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *secure* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that secure people tend to have relatively enduring and satisfying relationships. They are comfortable expressing their emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders. 

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is 1.56, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is 1.38, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

> According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *5.14*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *3.23*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).


I would have been in fearful-avoidant, I think, when I was younger.

Now I'm in preoccupied; I'm pretty open with my partner and want to be close, but getting close still scares me in the sense I feel I might be rejected once they know more about me. (I feel like a lot of my family relationships have played out that way, so I'm typically just waiting for the other shoe to drop.) I typically also have trouble trusting that a partner will (1) understand what I really need and (2) care enough and be capable enough to provide it, so despite wanting to rely on someone, I've been let down enough to wonder whether I can trust someone else to look out for me even if they have good intentions.


----------



## skierface (May 10, 2011)

I'm dismissive
Attachment-related anxiety score is 2.36
Attachment-related avoidance score is 4.11

Would've expected the anxiety score to be lower, but whatever. Since I've never actually been in a relationship, this was an interesting quiz.


----------



## FuzzyLittleManPeach (Aug 29, 2011)

Attachment-related anxiety score is *3.71*
Attachment-related avoidance score is *4.17*

*Dismissive*.. sounds like me.


----------



## MirrorSmile (May 26, 2011)

Attachment-related anxiety score: 2.30
Attachment-related avoidance score: 5.20

Yeah, I'm dismissive. It's not really a surprise, except that I didn't expect to have a high avoidance score. I guess I'm more guarded than I thought.

I've never been in a relationship where I was actually as happy as my partner, though. The guys I've dated don't really 'get' me half the time (sometimes at the relationship's turning points), even though I understand _them_ well enough. Or rather, I can see where they're coming from, and I can compromise/adapt when I can.

The situation isn't always true vice versa, which makes me close up. The more I open up, the more they get confused with my thought process XD.

If I find the right guy who can keep up with me, I'd bet I'd be more secure.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep.

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is 1.56, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is 5.55, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the dismissing quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships.

I'm a blast to be "romantically" involved with.


----------



## Captain (Jan 25, 2012)

Anxiety 2.75
Avoidance 2.50

Secure


----------



## Anna Perenna (Feb 11, 2012)

_anxiety score is *1.44*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). 
avoidance score is *3.73*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance)
=>*secure* quadrant_

quite interesting...thought i was dismissive


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

_Attachment-related anxiety score: 3.75
Attachment-related avoidance score: 4.00

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the dismissing quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships._

Strangely accurate; I am not at all surprised by these results.


----------



## Athena (Apr 10, 2010)

Preoccupied, ouch, stab in the heart...the truth always is...


----------



## Athena (Apr 10, 2010)

Athena said:


> Preoccupied, ouch, stab in the heart...the truth always is...


OK, actually I'm not sure this is correct. The wiki version makes Preoccupied sound clingy, which is def not me! If I follow this version, I am Fearful-Avoidant. Its odd how the description varied, unless I made a mistake somewhere. I also had trouble answering the questions since I just got out of a 15+ year relationship.

Attachment in adults - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

@Athena Take it from someone who scored in the dismissive category, I think you're taking this thing way too seriously. I would not pay much attention to the results


----------



## Praesepe (Dec 4, 2011)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *2.50*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *5.38*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Combining your anxiety (3.60) and avoidance (2.80) scores, you fall into the *secure* quadrant.



L_Lawliet said:


> Unfortunately some of the questions had to go directly into the middle as I have not been in a romantic relationship, so I had to infer from my normal non-romantic relationships and how I think I would act.


Same here.


----------

